# dmServer & Daemon



## kevin82 (27. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei den Spring dm Server für ein Projekt zu evaluieren. Ich finde leider bei den Beispielen nur Webapplikationen. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit neben einer Webapplikation auch einen normalen Daemon als OSGI Bundle im Server zu registrieren und zu starten?

Es geht konkret darum eine vorhandene B2B Plattform bestehend aus einem Webteil (PHP) und einem Daemon für den Austausch mit verschiedenen Warenwirtschaftsystemen (Java) auf eine Homogene Java Plattform zu migrieren. Funktioniert es das ich den Daemon zusammen mit der Webteil (wird in Java neu geschrieben) in einem dm Server deployen kann und somit gemeinsame Datenbankroutinen (in einem extra Bundle) benutzen kann? oder muss ich die beiden teile wie bisher in verschiedenen Prozessen laufen lassen und nur auf eine gemeinsame Datenbank zugreifen lassen.

Im Voraus Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Kevin


----------



## maki (28. Jun 2009)

> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit neben einer Webapplikation auch einen normalen Daemon als OSGI Bundle im Server zu registrieren und zu starten?


Natürlich können OSGi Bundles auch aus nicht WebApps bestehen, die Details über Threads in OSGi kenne ihc aber nicht, habe ich noch nicht gebraucht.

Nebenbei, die SPringDM Beispiele sind doch allesamt Maven2 Projekte, nicht alle sind WebApps.


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jun 2009)

Dr. Dobb's | Multithreading, Java, & OSGi | August 2, 2006

Vielleicht ist das interessant, hab's gerade nur mal fix überflogen, sah aber gut aus.


----------

